# Oh dear, Tinkerbelle has gone missing



## Belgarath (Jul 11, 2010)

Someone abandoned a dirty-looking, brownish female domestic-short-haired cat downstairs near my block.

We don't know who did it. A care-giver around that she knows the guy who did it but I don't think she can be sure.

Anyway, I called her tinkerbelle.

Porky and chabat were not too happy that she had joined them, though. I'm not sure why. Maybe they are wary of newcomers. I hope they know no matter how many newcomers there are, we'll always give them enough to eat. But Porky and chabat were clearly uneasy and "on the edge" last night.

We wanted to put tinkerbelle up for adoption but today we found that she had disappeared, just when we were ready to take her to a temporary home.

Sigh. We don't know what happened. Maybe someone else took her? But that's unlikely. Our community cats have roamed the area for years and no one takes them away.

With tinkerbelle gone porky and chabat were happier today. But it was sad that she vanished so quickly. Hopefully she'll reappear for food in a few days time.


----------

